# cub cadet 2206.command engine ch20s



## nathan571 (Dec 11, 2012)

tractor came in not running.found head gasket leaking.and dropped valve guide on the other head.replaced both heads and gaskets.clean carburetor twice.only running with choke 3/4 closed.and not sure its fireing on both at idle.its hit or miss.going to try lifters next.did cylinder leak down on both.seems tight no leakage.spark is good to both cylinders.fuel pump is pumping.gas cap is good just not sounding great.needs something and cannot put my thumb on it?tried following kohlers instction sheet,that came with the heads.about have cylinder at t.d.c then rotate one turn so its between exhaust and intake and leave it sit for ten mins.this is for lifter bleed down.never seemed like they bleed down.tried several times.


----------

